

Failure Sucks - vanwilder77

Of course failure sucks. It sucks the life force out of you. It makes you feel useless, miserable and lonely. It makes you doubt yourself in every aspect.<p>All those who say take failure in your stride are talking nonsense. It is like saying take getting kicked in the stomach a hundred times in your stride. No, it isn't possible. Failure hurts. You, me and everyone else.<p>But there's the thing. Failure may be able to hurt you, but it shouldn't be able to make you quit.<p>Quitting is in your hands. You fail, you feel sad, maybe you even cry. But don't quit.<p>People who finally win are not those who don't get hurt by failure. They do. They just don't quit because of failure. They tell failure, 'Yes this hurts. But Mr Failure, all your hurting is not going to make me quit. It will hurt for a while but then I will be back. I will try again, and again. Until I finally win and you no longer exist in my life.'<p>-Chetan Bhagat
======
GengYang
Hello van wilder, agree with you that failure sucks. just dropped out of
college for the 3rd time. Now I'm 27 and feel like I'm staring at a bleak
future while other younger people make their mark on the world. Feel useless,
impotent.

